

Ask HN:Does the Android Facebook app has access to Chrome search terms? - miralabs

I went to 7&#x2F;11 to get something. I saw this beer they have for sale named SAPPORO. I was intrigue with the size of the can (650ML) and wanted to read some reviews so I opened Chrome on my Android phone and searched. After I wen&#x27;t back home, I opened Facebook on my desktop... lo and behold a SAPPORO Facebook ad (LIKE page) was shown on my stream.<p>Does it mean Facebook has access to search terms I typed in Chrome on my mobile? Or facebook is buying it from Google? I always thought the latter is not allowed as per Google&#x27;s privacy policy.
======
dhruvb14
If i remember correctly on Android to render html links and not make you leave
the application there is an API for them to use chrome as the rendering
engine. So i would assume since it uses Chrome's rendering engine it should
also have access to chromes cookies....

Just a guess

